# Socket 478 para Linux

## Vodung

Buenas, les cuento que se quemo mi placa madre ASUS P4P800 SE, por suerte que los restos (Memoria, Procesador, etc... estan vivos)

Me gustaria que a ustedes me recomiendan una buena Placa Madre con socket 478.

Estoy pensando comprarme una ASUS pero no se que Chipset es mas compatible con Linux, escuche algo que SiS no se lleva bien.

ViA o INTEL ?

Recomendame la placa madre y el modelo.

Desde ya muchisimas gracias

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

si la pregunta es Intel o VIA te recomendaria INtel, aunque en el kernel hay soporte para las dos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Un voto para VIA.

No me va a terminar de convencer nunca el chipset Intel. Los he visto fallar demasiado, simplemente por eso.

En cuanto a SIS, si se puede evitar, a como de lugar, cueste lo que cueste, mejor...

Salud!

----------

## Vodung

Muchas gracias por responder, que marca me recomiendan ?

Asus, Abit, MSI, etc...

Gracias,

Saludos !

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Vodung wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias por responder, que marca me recomiendan ?
> 
> Asus, Abit, MSI, etc...
> 
> Gracias,
> ...

 

A ver... las más famosas por su calidad són gigabyte y las asus (eneste orden) sin embargo he visto como petaban varias Gigabyte y su unica solución ha sido cambiarlas.

Mi recomendación es que te cojas una buena asus que por lo general són más baratas (dentro de lo que cabe) y por el momento no me ha salido ninguna mala.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> sin embargo he visto como petaban varias Gigabyte

 

Igualmente por aqui... Si es por calidad, Asus, con los ojos cerrados...

Salud!

----------

## Vodung

Hola, estuve buscando mucho la asus P4V800-X (Creo que es la ultima) y no esta a la venta en la argentina.

Que les parecen una Abit, MSI, Gigabyte ?

Les explico que tengo 2 Memos de 2x512 SuperTalent.

Procesador Pentium 3.0 Ghz Socket 478.

Placa Video XFX Geforce 5200 FX.

Me falta la placa madre  :Wink: 

Gracias,

Saludos

----------

## artic

En tema de chipsets me quedo con los de nvidia ,los de intel son muy buenos tambien.

En placas para amd lo mejor sin duda son los excasisimos chipsets de amd (yo tuve uno en la a7m266) iba de lujo y los via tb tiran muy bien,aunque con la reciente compra de ati....

Como fabricante de placas Asus sin dudarlo aunque hay que reconocer que se nota que estan bajando la calidad de sus productos al ritmo que suben sus ventas ,y la que si no recomiendo ni de broma son las gigabyte (son como escopetas de feria) haber si hacen una auditoria a Asus y aprenden algo.

----------

## kabutor

con socket 478 te tendras q conformar con lo poco que haya, no creo que haya cantidades donde elegir hablamos de un socket obsoleto que no se fabrica, de hecho te recomiendo que no te lo pienses mucho pq esas placasa desapareceran rapido..

----------

## Vodung

Bueno, me canse de buscar una placa madre con socket 478 ya que no hay nada bueno.

El procesador, lo voy a guardar para tener un recuerdo, jeje.

Entonces me voy a cambiar por uno 939 pero que tenga AGP ya que no quiero tirar mi placa video.

Les explico:

No necesito una maquina muy pero muy buena, sino una normal que funcione bien para armar un servidor para mi, ya que tengo otra maquina muy potente, por eso quiero comprar una maquina normal.

Estuve averiguando y encontre esa: A8V, ustedes les parecen bien esa?

Y mas por supuesto que voy a comprar un procesador a 3600 X2.

Bueno, me gustaria que a ustedes me recomienden una buena.

Desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## sefirotsama

No puedo aconsejarte mucho en cuanto a lo que la compra en si mismo... sin embargo lo que se acostumbra a hacer por donde vivo es mirar que componentes te quedan para reciclar (tipo de RAM tipo de HD, etc) y que placas són compatibles con ello (así que normalmente no són los últimos sockets los que se compran) y vas a las tiendas y coges todos los papelitos que hay con publicidad y tarifas de precios.

Luego descartamos las placas no compatibles con el resto del hardware y de las que quedan pues oferta vs calidad.

No hay más claro está. Eso sí piensa que el socket que mencionas (si no me equivoco) hace ya un buen tiempo que se dejó de fabricar... que no le pase nada pq si peta se veran obligados a cambiarlo por una nueva placa de un socket más nuevo y tururú.

----------

## zorth

pero ese socket no esta descatalogado ya? tiene sus añitos eh? de la epoca de mi antiguo socket A de amd xD.

comprate la " mas barata " si es de algun fabricante como los que habeis mencionado, es mi consejo.

saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Exacto, el 3600 X2 no viene en socket 939 si no en socket AM2, de 940 pines.

Salud!

----------

## Vodung

Bueno, como yo no quiero comprar una placa madre muy nueva, digo un socket AM2 ya que hace tres meses me compre memorias DDR400.

Asi que tendria que comprar una Mother con Socket 939 y mas voy a comprar un procesador. (Me equivoque que no era 3600X2 sino una 3500)

Estuve buscando mucho... se me ocurrio la pregunta.

Que marca se lleva bien con AMD64, por que lei en este foro diciendo que ASUS no va bien con AMD.

Para que quiero?

Para Apache, ClamaV, Servidor de Correo, php, Web, MlDonkey, etc (Para servidor)

Para juegos, NO.

Entonces me gustaria que marca buena me recomiendan para que funcione bien.

Una MSI, Abit (Hay muy pocas en la argentina), DFI, etc...

Si ?

Desde ya muchisimas gracias.

----------

## sefirotsama

Cogete una ASUS (por lo que he visto las nuevas, se llevan bastante bien con amd de doble nucleo).

Haz que el chipset coincida, por ejemplo, no utilices NVIDIA si tienes una ATI. Mucho más yo no puedo aconsejarte, claro que en tu caso estas algo limitado pq quieres conservar viejo hardware (normal).

El uso final del servidor será casero? Lo digo por qué

 *Quote:*   

> Para Apache, ClamaV, Servidor de Correo, php, Web, MlDonkey, etc (Para servidor)
> 
> Para juegos, NO. 

 

Mientras NO le des mucha guerra al mismo tiempo, lo puedes armar perfectamente en un pentium3 viejito (claro esta, mejor si es sin entorno grafico y optimizando varias cosillas).

EDITO:

Es lo típico, para navegar por internet y "messenger" y hacer trabajillos en openoffice, con un pentium3 también puedes ir tirando sin problemas, aunque, sin embargo la gente se compra supermaquinas para que sus hijos "estudien" y gracias a ellas "saquen mejores notas", cuando en realidad por una quinta parte del presupuesto tendrían una maquina para cumplir las necesidades de su propósito (aunque no vuele en velocidad, cumplirá el cometido y no servira para juegos).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tengo un Athlon 3500+ 939 sobre un Asus A8V-MX, va de lujo, por si sirve el dato.

 *Quote:*   

> Para Apache, ClamaV, Servidor de Correo, php, Web, MlDonkey, etc (Para servidor)

 

Hago todo eso (muevo 3 dominios en total con apache, 1500 hits diarios promedio) + servidor de correo + mldonkey + router con iptable y l7filter + snmp / cacti para sensar toda mi red + World of Warcraft server para mi red interna con un pentium II de 400 y 128Mb de ram, disco de 30Gb/17 en uso....

Eso si, compilar siempre por distcc, en local seria un martirio... 

Me parece un desperdicio de recursos semejante PC nada mas que para eso.

Salud!

----------

## Vodung

Muchisimas gracias por responder.

Creo que me cogeria una Asus A8V (Aunque esta discontinuado) por que:

Tiene AGP (Tengo XFX Geforce 5200)

Dual Channel (Tengo 2 memorias DDR1 de 512 SuperTalent)

Su audio es Realtek, soporta en GNU/Linux.

AI Audio:

Realtek ALC850 8-channel CODEC

Audio Sensing and Enumeration Technology

S/PDIF out interface support

Su LAN es Marvell, soporta en GNU/Linux.

AI Net:

Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Virtual Cable Tester (VCT) Technology support

Chipset es VIA.

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=15&l3=68&l4=0&model=478&modelmenu=2

Me parece que esta todo barbaro sino, no se si me cogeria una A8V-X.

Te parece bien ?

Desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Me parece que esta todo barbaro sino, no se si me cogeria una A8V-X. 
> 
> Te parece bien ?

 

Cualquiera de las dos me parece una buena eleccion, si...

Salud!

----------

## Vodung

Listo, creo que mañana me voy a comprar una Asus A8V.

Lo de A8V-X no creo por que no voy a necesitar PCI-E.

Ustedes creen que me va a ir bien Asus A8V en Gentoo ?

Me voy a comprar un procesador 3800 X2

Gracias a todos por la ayuda !

Saludos !

----------

## fastangel

Creo  que no tienes mucho donde elegir puesto  que ya solo  hay un fabricante que sigue creando placas para  dicho modelo es más solo crea un modelo y ya están apunto  de dejar de crearlo. La placa es la PLACA P4 ASROCK P4VM890 SK478 DDR PCX M-ATX. Yo lo digo por que amí me paso lo mismo y tuve suerte de comprar esa yo digo esto por que busque mucha información.

Las tienda donde lo puedes conseguir es en cualquier  pcbox amí me salio por unos 50

Saludos

----------

## Vodung

Buenas !

Iba a comprar una ASUS A8V y ninguna empresa vende esa placa ya que es muy vieja y esta discontinuado, me puse a buscar otra placa y encontre pero tendria que cambiar placa de video.

Me voy a comprar una A8V-E SE, procesador AMD Atlhon 3800 X2, Video XFX Geforce 7100.

Eso es todo.

Lo de AsRock, no se si es muy buena.

Gracias, saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Vodung wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo de AsRock, no se si es muy buena.
> 
> 

 

No estoy siguiendo el hilo, pero si lo que buscas es calidad, no compres nada que tenga la inscripción "ASROCK" en el envoltorio.

----------

